# PIC 16f84 a Rele



## josb86 (Oct 7, 2007)

¿Puedo yo conectar directamente una de las salidas de un PIC 16f84  a un rele de 5v, o hay que agregar otro circuito?


----------



## mabauti (Oct 7, 2007)

agregale un transistor y diodo de esta manera :


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 7, 2007)

El diodo es para desmagnetizar la bobina y el transistor para poder switchear los 12v al Relay

Mira esto:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 8, 2007)

El diodo se come literalmente la energia almacenada en la bobina, aunque es muy poca, si no estubiera puede llegar a los 200V y a la larga estropear el transistor. si a la larga para que te comas el tarro.si funcionaba.


----------



## josb86 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yo encontré esta forma será que se puede así?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Eso es para oprovechar la ganancia de dos transistores, uno mas pequeño y otro más grande. Se usa sobretodo si el relay es muy grande. No creo que sea necesaria esa configuración darlington para tu aplicación, deberias buscar un transistor adecuado y hacer los calculos de corrientes necesarias, si se pasan de loque entrega tu pic, tendras que recurrir a esto.
Saludos.


----------



## antoniotenorio (Oct 10, 2007)

Si se puede conectar el PIC16f84 a un relay, pero no en cualquier pin tiene que ser en el RA4, si revisas su configuracion interna veras que es de tipo colector abierto, tambien tienes que colocar el diodo para que la energia remanente que la bobina del relay se descargue por ese diodo. ademas que no solo puedes conectar un relay de 5V sino tambien uno de 12V, mientras no consuma mucha corriente, te mando las imagenes para que veas[/img]


----------



## josb86 (Oct 14, 2007)

Gracias si funciono


----------

